# Optimmune (eye drops) - anywhere cheaper than vet?



## MrsMozart (5 September 2016)

One of the little dogs has to have these drops twice a day, every day for ever.

This is fine and we'll happily look after him, only a tube that's meant to last a month is already half gone after a week. It would seem hard to squeeze out just a tiny drop!

The stuff is £30 a tube and have to have a prescription from the vet, which incurs a £30+ consult fee. 

Not sure how long we can keep up £60 a week for something that's meant to be £60 (cream and consult) a month...

Anyone know of a reputable way to get the cream at a better price?

Thank you in advance


----------



## PucciNPoni (5 September 2016)

have you looked at all the online chemists?  Ie Hyperdrug, ****** etc?


----------



## MotherOfChickens (5 September 2016)

won't you vets let you have (for a price, usually about £15) a prescription for it so you can get it elsewhere?


----------



## planete (5 September 2016)

Somebody on another forum suggested using Viscotears, a  much cheaper human drug you can buy from a chemist.  However it does not have the same ingredients as Optimmune so it might not be appropriate for your dog and you would need to check with your vet whether it would be ok to use.

I am surprised you have to have a consultation every time you need a new tube.  My vets will supply repeat medication for a chronic condition with a check up twice a year only.


----------



## blackcob (5 September 2016)

Does your vet really charge a full consult fee every time?! We only request medication check ups every six months, at a reduced consult fee, and written prescriptions are just over £10 an item. 

Saying that, I would love to know where they're sourcing their Optimmune from, I can't buy it in for £30 a tube...!


----------



## MrsMozart (5 September 2016)

Thank you folks. 

D n D2 have been to the recent appointments - I'll call the practice tomorrow and ask


----------



## MrsMozart (5 September 2016)

Blackcob - I'll ask D where he got it from. 

Vet is good, but expensive on all points. We've used them for years and have the occasional discussion about the price


----------



## Umbongo (5 September 2016)

Most vets would be ok to let you go 3-6 months between check ups if the eye is stable. Can you get a written prescription from the vet to buy it online?

Saying that, Optimmune for £30 a tube is very cheap! And probably the price at most online pharmacies. My practice used to sell it for £60-£80 a tube depending on ability to get stock. We couldn't even buy it from our medical suppliers at £30!


----------



## twiggy2 (5 September 2016)

£60 is about the right price for a tube so you might not be being charged a consult fee. Maybe there is a knack but most of our clients make it last a lot longer than 4 weeks


----------



## MrsMozart (5 September 2016)

Thank you folks 

No idea how people manage to make it last a month! The tube is tiny.

I'll investigate where D got it from and let y'all know, and ask the vet if we can go three or maybe six months  The wee dog is getting on in years so sadly it's not going to be a long term expense - I'd happily pay for ever.


----------



## PucciNPoni (6 September 2016)

PucciNPoni said:



			have you looked at all the online chemists?  Ie Hyperdrug, ****** etc?
		
Click to expand...

Don't know why it's blocked out the name "vio vet"!

Had looked on there it was about 25 to 30 quid a tube.


----------



## s4sugar (6 September 2016)

PucciNPoni said:



			Don't know why it's blocked out the name "vio vet"!

Had looked on there it was about 25 to 30 quid a tube.
		
Click to expand...

£29.99 there and you can get a prescription ofr up to six months or ask at your vet about collecting for the counter. Bet the £60 is what they are charging though.


----------



## MrsMozart (6 September 2016)

Thank you all 

Three month script.

Bought it from Manor Pharmacy.

We think we've just wasted a lot, so being more careful with it! 

Ah the joys of bog-eyed dogs


----------

